# Ola upfront fares from tomorrow onwards



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

If it weren't bad enough that Ola passengers are able to use Ola drivers' mobile data as free Wi-Fi hotspots, the following email went out today.

*PRODUCT UPDATE

'UP-FRONT FARE' *

Effective 03 October 2018, Ola will introduce an *up-front fare *feature in the customer app.

This is designed to provide clarity for customers, providing even BETTER visibility of Ola fares & discounts!

Customers are informed about the exact fare while booking a ride. The fare is calculated based on the drop location entered by the customer. In addition, tax, tolls, peak pricing, special fares & coupon / offers are applied in the calculation.

For Ola drivers, this means
*MORE RIDES!
MORE RIDES!
MORE RIDES!*

The customer agrees to pay the fare displayed upon confirming their ride request. If the destination changes during the trip, the fare too may change from the fare estimate and other applicable tolls, charges and adjustments.

*There are no changes to the driver app or % commission. *

The final fare will be visible in the driver & customer app.

*UPDATED SCREEN*

The booking screen of the *customer app* will show the estimated fare for their ride. The driver app remains unchanged.

These developments and enhancements are the result of feedback and recommendations by our Driver & Rider community.

We work with and listen to you, to build you a better platform that can best support you on the road with Ola!


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

ok so now the 'pit stops' will have to end. No more stopping at the 711 to get their ciggies or drinks on the way. No more picking up their mates who are 'sorta on the way'. Unless they change destination (in the app) otherwise I keep driving. Should be fun! I think I will intro Ola-C for these special requests moving forward.

Much to talk about at the BBQ!


----------



## Toucan12 (Dec 1, 2016)

1488x said:


> ok so now the 'pit stops' will have to end. No more stopping at the 711 to get their ciggies or drinks on the way. No more picking up their mates who are 'sorta on the way'. Unless they change destination (in the app) otherwise I keep driving. Should be fun! I think I will intro Ola-C for these special requests moving forward.
> 
> Much to talk about at the BBQ!


Why drive for Ola at all???? Send them a message.....


----------



## SolsUber101 (Jan 28, 2016)

shmiff said:


> If it weren't bad enough that Ola passengers are able to use Ola drivers' mobile data as free Wi-Fi hotspots, the following email went out today.
> 
> *PRODUCT UPDATE*
> 
> ...


Oh, please..how many drivers would want or recommend this!


----------



## Yawnie (Sep 17, 2018)

free wifi 

yea im glad i didnt sign up for ola


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

I did a "shift" on Saturday night and it's fine, fares as before. (Had 11 jobs to check against). They still have issues with cross city tunnel toll charges (when not using that toll) but I tell the rider to get a refund for it with support after the ride.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Yawnie said:


> free wifi
> 
> yea im glad i didnt sign up for ola


 not free wifi from me I can tell you that much... As it's password protected


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

DA08 said:


> not free wifi from me I can tell you that much... As it's password protected


Drivers have found that Ola has overridden passwords when providing wifi.

See https://uberpeople.net/threads/ola-offering-free-wi-fi-to-passengers-at-driver's-expense.280342/.


----------



## DA08 (Mar 18, 2017)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Drivers have found that Ola has overridden passwords when providing wifi.
> 
> See https://uberpeople.net/threads/ola-offering-free-wi-fi-to-passengers-at-driver's-expense.280342/.


Not mine... I hotspot my other phone so it shows me constantly how many phones are connected to my hotspot.. I can tell you that so far no one has connected to my hotspot.

I gave 1 Rider definition to connect once as he didn't have credit to connect to the internet and add a stop on uber...


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

DA08 said:


> Not mine... I hotspot my other phone so it shows me constantly how many phones are connected to my hotspot.. I can tell you that so far no one has connected to my hotspot.
> 
> I gave 1 Rider definition to connect once as he didn't have credit to connect to the internet and add a stop on uber...


I always let my riders use my wifi/personal hotspot, it's the right thing to do. The fact that Ola uses it's app permissions to override your own tethering settings just makes it easier for everyone, riders don't even need to ask me. It's amazing how good my Android Oneplus 5T handles up to 4 different rider phones all tethered to my phone and they're busy browsing, downloading and streaming youtube all whilst I'm using the Ola drivers app and google navigator! (I'm so glad Aldi has data rollover so I can share excess data with riders.) Once one rider finds out about this they all get onboard with it so you know that means more rides.

Safety: I love that Ola does away with passwords and permissions and manually turning the hotspot on. I don't have to do a thing, just as well as I'm focussed on the road.

Ola just makes it easier and safer for you. One of the main reasons riders switch to Ola from Uber is the free wifi!


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

I wrote to Ola this week for confirmation (or otherwise) that passengers are able to access free Wi-Fi via the hotspot feature on their drivers' smartphones. 

Ola replied that this feature does not currently exist, and that drivers will be notified if such a feature were ever to be introduced in the future. 

So someone isn't telling the truth?


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

shmiff said:


> I wrote to Ola this week for confirmation (or otherwise) that passengers are able to access free Wi-Fi via the hotspot feature on their drivers' smartphones.
> 
> Ola replied that this feature does not currently exist, and that drivers will be notified if such a feature were ever to be introduced in the future.
> 
> So someone isn't telling the truth?


Thanks, shmiff. What they told you is inconsistent with the evidence in https://uberpeople.net/threads/ola-offering-free-wi-fi-to-passengers-at-driver's-expense.280342/.

Their wording doesn't rule out this having previously happened.

I suspect they may have quietly abandoned this unlawful practice in the same way as they recently abandoned their illegal practice of quoting fares to passengers that didn't include GST.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

A driver colleague has just advised that the hot-spot reactivated today with a new naming protocol.

Not only that but the passengers confirmed they were not using it and every time the driver colleague turned it off, it came back on.


----------



## shmiff (Aug 5, 2017)

So many intrigues.


----------



## U8er (Sep 11, 2017)

I took a 1.7x UberX short trip this morning, and the pax told me that she usually used Ola and ordered one but the Ola bro called her and then cancelled the trip. If Ola is going to do the same as Uber, they will have no chance.


----------



## Olapse (Jul 20, 2018)

U8er said:


> I took a 1.7x UberX short trip this morning, and the pax told me that she usually used Ola and ordered one but the Ola bro called her and then cancelled the trip. If Ola is going to do the same as Uber, they will have no chance.


Good feedback U8er; that driver is not helping his cause as that approach will eventually demote him as the last resort option for pings. Ola doesn't publish where you need to be with acceptance rates but I've tested it myself and I know there is an obvious bias. You need to be at or close to 100% to make it ping and ping often.

Still I can't help but think Ola has stuffed it big time with destination hidden on ping. Way way better to have the cherry picking drivers refuse at the ping instead of this phone call rubbish they do. It can only end in damaging Olas brand. I expect that after feedback from "riders and drivers" they'll bring it back and rely on their algorithms to assign work accordingly.


----------

